# Wingfoot slot Limit!!



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

Just read in the bass section about the new reugulations for 2013. The foot now has a slot of only 2 bass under 14" and 1 over 20" for a total of 3 fish and nothing between 14 to 20" can be kept. This is great news as far as I see it. Cant wait to see what the outcome is in 4-5 years.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

That's excellent. I wish they would have had the limit in place before they opened it to the public.


----------



## THE POPE (Apr 20, 2011)

lotaluck said:


> Just read in the bass section about the new reugulations for 2013. The foot now has a slot of only 2 bass under 14" and 1 over 20" for a total of 3 fish and nothing between 14 to 20" can be kept. This is great news as far as I see it. Cant wait to see what the outcome is in 4-5 years.


I always wonder how they can effectively enforce limits ?

At least tho it's a step in the right direction.

Also, do you know if this info will be posted in conspicuous places on the
lake so people are aware of limit and what fine would be ?


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Hopefully, they do post some signs around the lake, otherwise the wildlife officer is going to be doing a lot of paperwork this spring!


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

THE POPE said:


> I always wonder how they can effectively enforce limits ?


Other than a manpower issue I guess I don't see how difficult it would be to "effectively" enforce limits. This regulation is no different than any other. It is laid out in the state regulations.


----------



## THE POPE (Apr 20, 2011)

bkr43050 said:


> Other than a manpower issue I guess I don't see how difficult it would be to "effectively" enforce limits. This regulation is no different than any other. It is laid out in the state regulations.


Well.... that's what I was referring to is the manpower issue.

Hopefully other fisherman will be watchdogs also and ultimately can be
the most effective.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

If we as sportsmen do our part by following the law, and also do our part by using the 1-800-poacher line when we see others NOT following the law, it can be effective. Too many people look at turning in a poacher as a distasteful or cowardly act. It is our duty to help keep an eye on our resources. If you saw your neighbors house being robbed, would you shrug and go inside? Or would you call the police. Anyone who takes more than their limit, or takes fish prohibited by a slot limit, are thieves. Treat them as such by reporting them.


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

Awsome !! can't wait to get the kayak out there .


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Huntinbull said:


> If we as sportsmen do our part by following the law, and also do our part by using the 1-800-poacher line when we see others NOT following the law, it can be effective. Too many people look at turning in a poacher as a distasteful or cowardly act. It is our duty to help keep an eye on our resources. If you saw your neighbors house being robbed, would you shrug and go inside? Or would you call the police. Anyone who takes more than their limit, or takes fish prohibited by a slot limit, are thieves. Treat them as such by reporting them.


You are exactly right! And this new regulation does not pose any more of a manpower issue than what was already happening. This just changes what they will be checking.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Why keep any ? Catch and release !


----------



## drew7997 (Sep 3, 2012)

I myself am a c&r guy. But my wife and myself were discussing this new law. As a fisherman, am i allowed to keep in my livewell 4 fish or only 3 at any given moment?

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## exide9922 (Aug 9, 2010)

About dang time! Love this rule 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## thelatrobe33 (May 19, 2008)

drew7997 said:


> I myself am a c&r guy. But my wife and myself were discussing this new law. As a fisherman, am i allowed to keep in my livewell 4 fish or only 3 at any given moment?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX


Only 3 fish in the livewell. This should kill most of the tourneys out there, which is GREAT news in my book.


----------



## cedar1 (Feb 5, 2006)

thelatrobe33 said:


> Only 3 fish in the livewell. This should kill most of the tourneys out there, which is GREAT news in my book.


Why is that? Tourney guys dont keep any bass.


----------



## thelatrobe33 (May 19, 2008)

cedar1 said:


> Why is that? Tourney guys dont keep any bass.


It's one of the smallest lakes around and it fishes even smaller than it is IMO. I just don't like to see it get beat on all the time. I saw quite a few fish in the last year or two that displayed evidence of being tournament fish.


----------



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

What does a Tournament fish look like???


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

DL07 said:


> What does a Tournament fish look like???



Sometimes bass that have ridden around in a live well for the day will have bruises and sores on the tips of their lower jaws. It's from bumping into the sides and corners of the live well. Of course bass also get these same sores and bruises on their mouths from picking crayfish off the bottom.


----------



## cedar1 (Feb 5, 2006)

thelatrobe33 said:


> It's one of the smallest lakes around and it fishes even smaller than it is IMO. I just don't like to see it get beat on all the time. I saw quite a few fish in the last year or two that displayed evidence of being tournament fish.


So can I assume you caught some of these "tournament fish"? hmmm Interesting


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

cedar1 said:


> So can I assume you caught some of these "tournament fish"? hmmm Interesting



i think all thet thelatrob33 is saying is that it is a small lake and it would be a little nicer to see less pressure on it, theres nothin wrong with tournament fishing at all..., he even said that he could be wrong about how the fish end up with "bruises"...either way...the slot limit is there, and when followed, it'll have nothing but GOOD results for the lake in the future


----------



## driftfish101 (Jun 25, 2011)

Tournaments kill bass. Even the BASS and FLW have a significant mortality rates and they use holding pens after the weigh ins and use extreme measures. Fishing tournaments kill fish. Dale Hollow put a slot limit on smallies (one under 15 one over 21, 2 total) and there are not many tournaments there anymore, and when there is guys fish the largemouth. The population of 3 to 5 pounders is amazing and more trophy smallies are caught also. Anything less than releasing the fish immediately stresses the fish and more than people think don't make. BASS has had events with as high as a 45% mortality rate. Here we go......sure I get to hear it now.


----------



## dmills4124 (Apr 9, 2008)

I have never lost a fish prefishing for a tourni or during a tourni. The fish that we release are healthier when we release them than when we first caught them. We fish for points not money in our tournis'. 
LET ME EXPLAIN; We have fresh water circulated into the livewell on a 5 min timer. We add iced water bottles to the water to drop the temp 5 or 10 drgrees so the oxygen in the water is more effective and the stress level drops during that time. We have an oxygen generator in the tank that continues to make and put oxygen into the water at a molecular level. We add lots of chemicals to the water to help the fish be more healthy after spending time in the tank full of solution. These chemicals kill off things that attach to the gills and scales and it relaxes the fish so its stress level drops. We keep cans of sprite on the boat all the time for those rare times when a hook nicks a gill and causes bleeding. Open a can of sprite and pour it over the gills and the bleeding stops super fast. Its the vitimin c that stops the bleeding in fish. It does not hurt the fish. 
If a fish has been hooked too deep or the lure is swallowed blocking its abillity to feed then it will go into the pan and grease for some family. That is not 30 boats on the lake taking their limit for eating. That is the occasional circomstance that a fish does expire for some reason. 
I guess that about covers it 
and
thats all I have to say on that subject.....again
donm


----------



## thelatrobe33 (May 19, 2008)

Just to make clear I'm not anti-tournament fishing and I don't think tournaments have a huge effect on bass populations. What I do take offense to is catching 10 bass in a day and half of them have gaping holes from having culling beams/tags ripped through their jaws. Wingfoot is 444 surface acres per the DNR and there's only a handful of good productive bass spots on the whole lake. It doesn't need weekly tournaments. I'm just really glad the DNR is stepping up and trying to manage it a bit better.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

dmills ...... I commend and applaud the care you give your bass during tournaments. My partner and I are the same way. We take care of our fish the best we can. It's sad that not all contestants do. I rarely see anyone other than ourselves, come to the weigh in line with green or blue water. I've been fishing bass tournaments for more than 25 years, and have lost a total of 3 fish in that time. One was deeply hooked and we expected it to die, the other two were a result of our not thinking. We iced the water too much, and the two fish that died were put in the live well in the last 30 minutes of the day. From hot shallow water to a bit too cool live well water put them in shock. We learned our lesson not because we lost weight due to dead fish penalties, but because the fish died. 

The one poster that mentioned B.A.S.S. having a tournament with 45% mortality. That had to be very severe circumstances, and certainly not the norm. BASS and FLW both have excellent records when it comes to immediate mortality, as well as delayed mortality.


----------



## smokein (Jan 23, 2009)

I for one like the rule


----------



## driftfish101 (Jun 25, 2011)

Because a fish is alive when you release it doesn't mean it doesn't die in the next day or two. If you guys think they are better after riding around in a live well all day you are sadly mistaken. Like I said, I doubt you can take care of fish better than BASS and the FLW and their mortality rate is high. Just because the fish swims off when you release it doesn't mean it will live. Dale Hallow is the exact case in point. It wasn't overharvesting of smallmouth, it was tournament mortality rates. I am done, people are going to believe what they want anyway, facts never matter


----------



## CatfishWilly (Dec 30, 2007)

I just don't get it man lol. I'm not trying to get anyone going, but really? All that work and effort just for bragging rights. I don't know about all that. What the hell happened to fishing because its awesome? Seems like a lot of work for a little return.


----------



## jimthepolack (Mar 24, 2013)

I always catch & release Bass - bad Karma.


----------



## jimthepolack (Mar 24, 2013)

I agree. Those tournaments at LaDue have hurt that lake. When we had to buy permits it was really good. Then Rory Franks posted that LaDue was the best bass lake in the state. I said it then that he was promoting himself and I was right. No permits, NOBODY checks anything. Since they opened it to the public, anything that floats shows up. Many times I'll be fishing quietly and somebody will loudly paddle by and say "catching anything"? I say "not like this". They don't get it. DoBass actually ran a tourney several yrs. ago during the spawn !! Last yr. during a LaDue tourney, some jackass was throwing crankbaits 2 ft at the back of my boat !! I lost it and he left the area - fast. Every time there's a tournament there, within a week or so, I see dead bass (3-4 lbs). For a guy who's been fishing there for 33 yrs, it gets upsetting at the least.


----------



## jimthepolack (Mar 24, 2013)

I don't hate tournaments. I do hate to see 50 boats show up at LaDue, Mogadore, Wingfoot. Fifty boats at Mosquito is one thing, but 50 boats (100 anglers) is too much for a lake that's 1/4 of that size. Fifty boats on LaDue or Wingfoot is like having 200 boats on Mosquito. I do know that these 50 boat tournaments at LaDue have hurt it a lot. That's been my "home lake" for 33 yrs, fish there 3-4 days a week, and I've seen the results myself. 30 boats is enough, but hey - $$$$ talks. I fish for fun, not stress.


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

CatfishWilly said:


> I just don't get it man lol. I'm not trying to get anyone going, but really? All that work and effort just for bragging rights. I don't know about all that. What the hell happened to fishing because its awesome? Seems like a lot of work for a little return.


Its no different than,golf tournies,bowling tournies,softball tournies,cornhole tourny,horse shoe tourny,poker tourny etc. Etc. Its doing what you love competitively and its way better than work

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

I've never lost a bass in a tournament. I've been on the water "the next day or two" and three or four or five.. after a huge (80+ boat) tournament, and you can imagine the massive numbers of fish brought to the scale, and not seen a SINGLE dead fish. I see more dead shad than anything. I have no idea what your "high mortality rate" is. BASS and FLW are usually around 99% released.


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

driftfish101 said:


> Tournaments kill bass. Even the BASS and FLW have a significant mortality rates and they use holding pens after the weigh ins and use extreme measures. Fishing tournaments kill fish. Dale Hollow put a slot limit on smallies (one under 15 one over 21, 2 total) and there are not many tournaments there anymore, and when there is guys fish the largemouth. The population of 3 to 5 pounders is amazing and more trophy smallies are caught also. Anything less than releasing the fish immediately stresses the fish and more than people think don't make. BASS has had events with as high as a 45% mortality rate. Here we go......sure I get to hear it now.


Actually, almost every single event I have ever fished in my entire lifetime as a "Bass Tournament" was legal to weigh Smallmouth, Largemouth, and Spotted Bass. When you are looking to put weight in your livewell, you don't care which sub-species of Bass it is. For the most part, they bite the same lures. 

I'm still not sure where you are getting your mortality rates. Maybe from 1970's era tournaments?

Sounds to me that you are sore because you aren't catching the numbers you think you should be catching, and are looking to place the blame on someone other than yourself... either way, I'll be fishing tournaments and winning $$$ doing something that I love... and you'll still be crying like a 5 year old.

Sorry if that isn't the response you're looking for, but the Marine Corps took away all of my sensitivity.


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

jimthepolack said:


> I agree. Those tournaments at LaDue have hurt that lake. When we had to buy permits it was really good. Then Rory Franks posted that LaDue was the best bass lake in the state. I said it then that he was promoting himself and I was right. No permits, NOBODY checks anything. Since they opened it to the public, anything that floats shows up. Many times I'll be fishing quietly and somebody will loudly paddle by and say "catching anything"? I say "not like this". They don't get it. DoBass actually ran a tourney several yrs. ago during the spawn !! Last yr. during a LaDue tourney, some jackass was throwing crankbaits 2 ft at the back of my boat !! I lost it and he left the area - fast. Every time there's a tournament there, within a week or so, I see dead bass (3-4 lbs). For a guy who's been fishing there for 33 yrs, it gets upsetting at the least.


God you bit off alot there dude. I feel sorry for you!


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

jimthepolack said:


> Many times I'll be fishing quietly and somebody will loudly paddle by and say "catching anything"? I say "not like this". They don't get it. DoBass actually ran a tourney several yrs. ago during the spawn !! Last yr. during a LaDue tourney, some jackass was throwing crankbaits 2 ft at the back of my boat !! I lost it and he left the area - fast.


Sounds to me that YOU are indeed the jackass. Do you get pissed off at the birds for whistling? Do you get upset when a car drives over the causeway? You think the fish have never seen a boat paddle by?

And I will tell you the same thing I told driftfish101... and I quote....

"Sounds to me that you are sore because you aren't catching the numbers you think you should be catching, and are looking to place the blame on someone other than yourself... either way, I'll be fishing tournaments and winning $$$ doing something that I love... and you'll still be crying like a 5 year old."


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

jimthepolack said:


> DoBass actually ran a tourney several yrs. ago during the spawn !!


Your point? You really know very little about actual fish do you?

Let's put this into perspective....

You're in the grocery store... we'll say the dairy section.

If I put you in my cart and proceed to shop, take you to the register, cash out, then release you at the entrance.... will you not ever be able to find the dairy section again?


----------



## limit out (Apr 14, 2012)

Hey Dan ease up its Bassholes like you that give the sport a bad name.I bet you throw all the muskie u catch back unharmed to .


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

jimthepolack said:


> I agree. Those tournaments at LaDue have hurt that lake. When we had to buy permits it was really good. Then Rory Franks posted that LaDue was the best bass lake in the state. I said it then that he was promoting himself and I was right. No permits, NOBODY checks anything. Since they opened it to the public, anything that floats shows up. Many times I'll be fishing quietly and somebody will loudly paddle by and say "catching anything"? I say "not like this". They don't get it. DoBass actually ran a tourney several yrs. ago during the spawn !! Last yr. during a LaDue tourney, some jackass was throwing crankbaits 2 ft at the back of my boat !! I lost it and he left the area - fast. Every time there's a tournament there, within a week or so, I see dead bass (3-4 lbs). For a guy who's been fishing there for 33 yrs, it gets upsetting at the least.


Here we go...... First off if Rory Franks posted that LaDue was the best bass lake in northeast Ohio (not the state) then he only posted what ODNR has been saying for the last 30 years. It's not like it was a secret. Rory wasn't promoting himself, he was promoting tournament fishing. Which is something he, and many others love to do. Rory runs a couple of great tournament circuits. If you think he makes money by running those circuits then you are sadly mistaken. You also seem to be implying that Rory doesn't care about the fish. I for a fact, know that Rory cares about the fish, whether you believe it or not. He goes to lengths that some other circuits don't go to, just to do his best to make sure the fish survive after weigh in. 

I'm not going to get into a debate concerning whether or not fish die during a tournament, or after being released. Of course they do. I've seen some very bad die offs over my years of tournament fishing. They certainly aren't the norm though. I don't know if you eat any of the fish you catch ....... if you do, I feel safe in saying that the fish bass tournament fisherman release after weigh in have a 100% better chance of being caught again, versus the fish you take home and eat.


----------



## bassinbrownie (Mar 9, 2012)

I agree with Dan sounds like some soreness out there. An those mortality rates your throwin out there are whack! Why don't you come to some of rory's dobass tournaments an see the professionalism used. Especially on the smaller lakes "that can't handle the beating". ENEMIES!!!! 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Walleye 3 (Jul 2, 2005)

Yes there will be signage very soon.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jimthepolack (Mar 24, 2013)

Dan44149 - You're way off. I've been doing this for 64 yrs, so I think I know quite a bit about fish. We all have their own opinions - even mine. I see what I see and I know what I know. Lighten up.....


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Who's this Rory guy? 

Let's get two things straight...

1.Bass tournament mortality rates, both initial and post event can indeed be detrimental to a resource. 

We ALL better pay attention to that- implement science- and demand our organizations do as well- big or small.

2.I don't run a business to let it go broke

*Now back to the original poster...*

I think the trophy management regulation attempt specific to Wingfoot is GREAT!

Many directors and bass related folks played a role in the changes with an annual meeting at DOW three years running 08-10.

When I was a part of the regulatory meetings with DOW the three years leading into their careful and explored processes of completing this task, I also personally encouraged changes to Moggie and Ladue. 

Their process even furthered itself into two more years of public hearings and more research

The end result of their findings now in 2013...don't change it if it aint broke- can't make them much any better with regulation shifts, than they are already reflecting. The waterways they can- they implemented them.

Here is the nutshell ODNR/DOW process that led to changes:

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/Fis...riesMgmt/regulations/tabid/22440/Default.aspx

DOW (as discussed at exhaustive length in the past three years- search OGF) are the behind the scenes amazing folks.

They somehow take the science- folks like Jim - folks like me - folks like you- and make it all work for the benefit of enhanced opportunities for all...especially the fishes.

I know Jim- he knows me- there's little that either of us can do about it except fish.

BTW- please don't ever pour Sprite onto a bass...there is no benefit of vitamin C in pop for a bleeding bass... (an earlier well intended post) 

nip


----------



## McMish (Mar 23, 2009)

I agree, tournaments are a bad thing for fish.
Too hard on the fish & why do you need to show off what you caught. 

I don't understand why you would want to go out and fish when your not making a meal.* Just seams cruel *

But it is good that ODNR is looking at the fishes best interest in this matter. and I'm looking forward to more slot limits in 2014


----------



## HawgHunter (Apr 13, 2004)

McMish said:


> I agree, tournaments are a bad thing for fish.
> Too hard on the fish & why do you need to show off what you caught.
> 
> I don't understand why you would want to go out and fish when your not making a meal.* Just seams cruel *
> ...


This should get interesting. Now we can have the Tournament-antitournament and the C&R debate all in the same topic.

Come on warm weather.

Scott


----------



## fishnguy12 (Mar 26, 2013)

wow- if someone actually thinks that Rory doesn't make any money running those tournaments never did the math on mosquito madness!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I took the time to read each post in this thread and found all the pissing and moaning quite amusing. The only Post that contained anything informative and not simply an opinion or unfounded argument was #41.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Bassbme said:


> If you think he makes money by running those circuits then you are sadly mistaken.



Is Mosquito Madness a circuit? ...... I think not.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Thanks Shorty! 

Why's my name keep coming up here???

Attracting new members even! 

Happy I solicited a first post lololol

Be nice to hear more on the regs and outdoors people's take - please feel free to start a new thread if needed for DoBass specifics.

Or... Like us on Facebook!
http://m.facebook.com/pages/DoBassc...4809597066&refsrc=http://www.dobass.com/&_rdr

Shameless promotion 

nip


----------



## live4fishn (Feb 27, 2012)

All I can say is, WOW.........


----------



## jbrownie (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm Jim the polak don't you dare come splashing up in your kayak and ask if I'm catching any! Cause I wasn't before and definitely not going to now! You social people and your kayaks.


----------



## kingfisher42 (May 7, 2009)

watch for an old man in a yellow kayak. last may 3 days in a row he had a stringer of 2-4 lb bass. I told him bout the new regs they were considering at the time and he said "guess i'll be a poacher then!" wtf really?


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

kingfisher42 said:


> watch for an old man in a yellow kayak. last may 3 days in a row he had a stringer of 2-4 lb bass. I told him bout the new regs they were considering at the time and he said "guess i'll be a poacher then!" wtf really?


Now THAT is something to watch for.

I don't disagree that slot limits are a good thing.

I just get sick of the whining and complaining. Suck it up Princesses.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## driftfish101 (Jun 25, 2011)

It is really moronic to say someone can't catch fish because they actually give a crap about conservation. When a person is articulate and educated, it doesn't mean they are bad fisherman. I catch plenty of fish and of trophy size every year. I don't have to turn it into a competition. There are some people on this forum who have seen pictures and been fishing with me who know. I just like to spread info that I have learned through REAL research to help protect and preserve a thing I love. I do believe wildlife biologists know a bit more on the subject than a wannabe Kevin Van Dam. Pouring soda on a fish's gills says a lot about that, good intentions or not. I know it isn't very popular in some circles, but I suggest some people on here actually read a publication instead of just looking 2 feet in front of their face for their "facts." You overcritical, self defensive snipers know who you are.....most of you guys on here are good and get what it is all about. good fishing


----------

